# Cleaning The Shower?



## gone campin

action Getting ready to take 31 RQS out for the first time this Friday and was wondering what was the best way to clean the shower. Is it ok to use those shower sprays like at home after you shower (you know you spray and leave it)? How about Scrubbing bubbles? What do you recommend? How about for the other sinks as well? And the toilet?

Thanks,
Linda


----------



## Pastor John

Linda, we try to avoid using anything that is abrasive in nature to protect the finish of the shower and toilet. I find myself using "Simple Green" more than anything else; this keeps them squeaky clean and smelling good.


----------



## gone campin

Pastor John said:


> Linda, we try to avoid using anything that is abrasive in nature to protect the finish of the shower and toilet. I find myself using "Simple Green" more than anything else; this keeps them squeaky clean and smelling good.
> [snapback]87759[/snapback]​


Simple Green? I've heard the name but nothing else. Is this a spray or do you mix it? Do you rinse it off? Is it in any stores?

Thanks,
Linda


----------



## Husker92

Simple Green is a ready made spray. You should be able to find it anywhere. 
Try Walmart - Target - a Supermarket - Ace hardware - home depot.

see the attached link-

simple green sunny


----------



## gone campin

Husker92 said:


> Simple Green is a ready made spray. You should be able to find it any where.
> Try Walmart - Target - a Supermarket - Ace hardware - home depot.
> 
> see the attached link-
> 
> simple green sunny
> [snapback]87775[/snapback]​


Thanks, I can't get the link to work. What am I doing wrong? I get a blurp sound and nothing happens.

Linda


----------



## Husker92

gone campin said:


> Husker92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Simple Green is a ready made spray.Â You should be able to find it any where.
> Try Walmart - Target - a Supermarket - Ace hardware - home depot.
> 
> see the attached link-
> 
> simple green sunny
> [snapback]87775[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, I can't get the link to work. What am I doing wrong? I get a blurp sound and nothing happens.
> 
> Linda
> [snapback]87781[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Linda - google simple green


----------



## HootBob

DW uses something called Clean Shower

Don


----------



## gone campin

Husker92 said:


> gone campin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Husker92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Simple Green is a ready made spray.Â You should be able to find it any where.
> Try Walmart - Target - a Supermarket - Ace hardware - home depot.
> 
> see the attached link-
> 
> simple green sunny
> [snapback]87775[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, I can't get the link to work. What am I doing wrong? I get a blurp sound and nothing happens.
> 
> Linda
> [snapback]87781[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Linda - google simple green
> [snapback]87782[/snapback]​
Click to expand...























Of course. Why didn't I think of that.














I will do the google search. Thank you!


----------



## Devildog

We use Clorox cleanup to clean it, just spray and rinse it out. Then we use the after shower spray, cannot remember the name of it now, but spray it in the entire shower after using, and leave it, prevents mildew, etc.


----------



## gone campin

Devildog said:


> We use Clorox cleanup to clean it, just spray and rinse it out. Then we use the after shower spray, cannot remember the name of it now, but spray it in the entire shower after using, and leave it, prevents mildew, etc.
> [snapback]87787[/snapback]​


 Ok I'll check into this also. 
Thank you,
Linda


----------



## Ghosty

Simple Green works great for me....


----------



## LarryTheOutback

Our shower came with a label with a _*long *_list of things to avoid.

Make sure whatever you use is on the manufacturers OK list.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

...always thought that thing cleaned itself?


----------



## Thor

Simple Green for us.

Thor


----------



## California Jim

We also use Simple Green to clean the shower, and everything else in the camper. It's safe for everything inside and is convenient to need only one type of cleaner.


----------



## summergames84

I am a Simple Green convert because of this forum. I had never used it before, but it is really nice. Before that, I used Soft Scrub Orange, as the shower had a sticker on it not to use any bleach cleansers. I still have the Soft Scrub in the Outback and use it ocassionally.


----------



## lilmismajik

LarryTheOutback said:


> Our shower came with a label with a _*long *_list of things to avoid.
> 
> Make sure whatever you use is on the manufacturers OK list.
> [snapback]87830[/snapback]​


Where would one find this list? I always wax my shower at home, makes it easier to keep clean. Do you think a little turtle wax would be ok?


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Your supposed to clean them....?????









Just kidding,

I don't quite remember everything that was on the list, but it seemed to be mild cleaners were ok, harsh cleaners were not. Be careful with abrasive stuff.

Tim


----------



## snsgraham

We bought a little 5" sqeegee and use it after each shower followed up by a towel. Keeps things really clean but then again we have that water around here that according to PDX is pretty "pure". No hard water or other things to deal with here!
We also use the Clorox spray cleaner around the biffy. Works great there!

Scott


----------



## gone campin

Ok I read the sticker in the shower and went with Fantastic Spray as the sticker suggested. The Simple Green said no to use on plastic. Shower sticker said not to use anything that will harm plastic.

Thanks for your replies I hope I picked the right thing.

Linda


----------



## LarryTheOutback

gone campin said:


> what was the best way to clean the shower.
> [snapback]87753[/snapback]​


I've been meaning to go out to "Larry" to write down what the label says, because the label is just about to peel off and wear out. So, here goes...

CLEANING SUGGESTIONS
This product is made from high quality ABS Plastic for long lasting strength and beauty. Recommended cleaners incldue: Mild soap and water, Fantastic ® Spray Cleaner, Joy ® Liquid Detergent (5% mix with water), and Bleach (25% mix with water). All cleaning should be followed by a complete water rinse. USE OF CLEANERS THAT ARE NOT COMPATIBLE WITH ABS PLASTIC WILL VOID THE WARRANTY. *Cleaners that should be avoided include but are not limited to citris based cleaners, cleaners with harsh chemicals, disinfectant sprays/foams and pine oil cleaners.*

Duo-Form Plastics
Edwardsburg MI 49112
(269) 663-8525

(My emphasis)

Their web site is http://www.duoformplastics.com/

There you go, straight from the horses mouth.

Ed


----------



## gone campin

LarryTheOutback said:


> gone campin said:
> 
> 
> 
> what was the best way to clean the shower.
> [snapback]87753[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> I've been meaning to go out to "Larry" to write down what the label says, because the label is just about to peel off and wear out. So, here goes...
> 
> CLEANING SUGGESTIONS
> This product is made from high quality ABS Plastic for long lasting strength and beauty. Recommended cleaners incldue: Mild soap and water, Fantastic Â® Spray Cleaner, Joy Â® Liquid Detergent (5% mix with water), and Bleach (25% mix with water). All cleaning should be followed by a complete water rinse. USE OF CLEANERS THAT ARE NOT COMPATIBLE WITH ABS PLASTIC WILL VOID THE WARRANTY. *Cleaners that should be avoided include but are not limited to citris based cleaners, cleaners with harsh chemicals, disinfectant sprays/foams and pine oil cleaners.*
> 
> Duo-Form Plastics
> Edwardsburg MI 49112
> (269) 663-8525
> 
> (My emphasis)
> 
> Their web site is http://www.duoformplastics.com/
> 
> There you go, straight from the horses mouth.
> 
> Ed
> [snapback]91420[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Yep, that's what mine said, word for word.


----------



## nascarcamper

I usually throw the cat in there when I get home and turn the shower on while holding the curtain so she can't escape.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

nascarcamper said:


> I usually throw the cat in there when I get home and turn the shower on while holding the curtain so she can't escape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]91482[/snapback]​


LOL...but you'd have no curtain after any cat was in that situation.


----------



## RLW7302

gone campin said:


> Thanks, I can't get the link to work. What am I doing wrong? I get a blurp sound and nothing happens.
> 
> Linda
> [snapback]87781[/snapback]​


Linda,

Check the toolbars on your browser (e.g., yahoo or google toolbar) ... sounds like you might have a pop-up blocker active.

Good luck,
Roger


----------



## mswalt

> There you go, straight from the horses mouth.
> 
> Ed


Must be Mr. Ed!









Mark


----------



## pjb2cool

Here's my .02 worth...







We use shampoo-it's safe in the shower, and it smells good too(Suave was our last trip).Happy trails...


----------



## RizFam

LarryTheOutback said:


> gone campin said:
> 
> 
> 
> what was the best way to clean the shower.
> [snapback]87753[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> I've been meaning to go out to "Larry" to write down what the label says, because the label is just about to peel off and wear out. So, here goes...
> 
> CLEANING SUGGESTIONS
> This product is made from high quality ABS Plastic for long lasting strength and beauty. Recommended cleaners incldue: Mild soap and water, Fantastic Â® Spray Cleaner, Joy Â® Liquid Detergent (5% mix with water), and Bleach (25% mix with water). All cleaning should be followed by a complete water rinse. USE OF CLEANERS THAT ARE NOT COMPATIBLE WITH ABS PLASTIC WILL VOID THE WARRANTY. *Cleaners that should be avoided include but are not limited to citris based cleaners, cleaners with harsh chemicals, disinfectant sprays/foams and pine oil cleaners.*
> 
> Duo-Form Plastics
> Edwardsburg MI 49112
> 
> (269) 663-8525
> 
> (My emphasis)
> 
> Their web site is http://www.duoformplastics.com/
> 
> There you go, straight from the horses mouth.
> 
> Ed
> [snapback]91420[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Thanks! Great Topic









Tami


----------



## prevish gang

Scrubbing bubbles or actually the stuff called "Clean Shower", I think. You just spray it on, spray it off and then I also keep a squeegie in the shower and use that to knock off all the water droplets. It only takes about 2 minutes a day to keep your shower clean. A way to insure you never have soap buildup is to NEVER use bar soap in the first place. Neutogena body wash stays in all my tubs with one of those scrunchies and you can tell how clean your skin must feel by how clean your tub is when you are done bathing. You can buy it in the large size at Sam's Club or Costco. You will be a convert if you try it.


----------



## 1stTimeAround

I use my DW to clean the shower!!























Jason


----------



## nonny

Hee Hee! I use my son. You are cleaning the shower, aren't you, Bill? What are you using? I hope you read the instructions.


----------



## CamperDave

Those spray-on and leave it after shower sprays, I think Clean Shower is one name, are not good to use on plastic and fiberglass finishes. I installed a couple of bathtubs in houses this winter with the fiberglass surrounds, they were Sterling tubs made by Kohler. They have what they call a "Vikrell" finish. Trade name I am sure. Anyway, they said on their long list of DON'TS, is never use abrasive or harsh chemicals, and NEVER use the spray-on and walk aways stuff, that after shower crap. It will ruin the finish over time. I would apply this logic to the Outback tubs. A mild soap and water with a good rinse is fine, after all, most of us are not using them every day, in fact, I send the kids to the campground showers, they are bigger and longer lasting hot water and they keep them clean. That spray stuff which you never wipe off, common sense says the chemicals are left to fester and eat the finish.
Just wipe the thing down after you use it and it should stay good and clean.
sunny


----------

